# spinning reel for Pike & Musky



## dvigs16 (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone have a good suggestion for a spinning reel for pike and musky...I have a couple pfleuger, shimano and cardinal reels but am looking for something solely for bigger fish. I know the baitcaster is the best way to go and I have a baitcaster but im looking for a spinning reel for a musky rod. Looking for something that can handle the bucktails, big plugs and 11" swimbaits...... price range of under $200.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

A steal at this price. I have been resisting temptation myself. Nothing wrong with the wifes old Daiwa.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t..._pla=daiwa reels&cm_ite=netcon&rid=2146251080


----------



## dvigs16 (Jul 12, 2010)

wow that is a great deal! I may have to take a trip down to have a look at her! Thanks alot esox.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.troutlet.com/Spinning-Reels-C25.aspx

Free shipping to Michiganders!


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a couple of Shimano Solstace 2500 rear drags that I use for carp now but I originally bought them for pike before I started using bait-casters. The rear fighting drag is nice because you can adjust on the fly if you have to REALLY easily. When I was using them for pike I would set it do the lever was all the way on for good hook sets and then I could just bump it over a little for more give when they blow up at the boat after they suckered you into thinking you had them wore out. Can't buy the reel I have now but they have a Spirex RG rear drag with a trigger (if you like triggers) for $60 or the Symetre rear drag for $100. Both decent reels.


----------

